# November POTM POLL



## Nikon Fan (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry for the mess up on the other thread. Vote for you fav photo from the month...poll will last 3 days.  Each photo has at least the name of the photographer, and if a title was included by the person that nominated, then I included it here... Here are the nominations:

1. From Verbal's A Day in Seattle Series:






2. Breakfast by Danalec





3. by Omeletteman





4. Refinery by Verbal





5. By mansi:





6. Adults/Makeup by ndroo:





7. Jonny portrait composite by thebeginning:





8. Extreme Suffering by Mansi:





9. My Dad in Vienna by Santino:





10. by midnitejam:





11. by danalec:





12. Maui Sunset by icondigital





13. Homeless Best Friends by Chiller:





14. by Anj





15. Great Blue Heron in Orange by digitalmatt





16. by anua:





17. by JonMikal:





18. by LaFoto:





19. by Traci:





20. by danalec:





21. by Unimaxium





22. by Mansi:





23. Jeff/fotog:





24. by Tuna:





25. by Kalee:


----------



## Mansi (Nov 30, 2005)

I was nominated :shock: ????? :shock:  
wow
neat entries everyone...


----------



## woodsac (Nov 30, 2005)

Mansi said:
			
		

> *I was nominated* :shock: ????? :shock:
> wow
> neat entries everyone...


Not once my dear, but *three* times   They are all well deserved!

And you're right, there are super entries this month. It was a hard decision


----------



## Unimaxium (Nov 30, 2005)

Whoa sweet I was nominated


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 1, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Whoa sweet I was nominated



well you are very good at this photography stuff


----------



## Corry (Dec 1, 2005)

You have til the end of the day to get your votes in.


----------



## Corry (Dec 4, 2005)

Whoops! Forgot about this! Chiller is this months winner with his shot, "Homeless Best Friends"!

Way to go Chiller!


----------



## jadin (Dec 6, 2005)

Voting on these is like asking a person if they could keep only one of their 5 senses, which would it be?


----------

